# Has Anyone Tried to do an Interactive Story Here?



## TwoSwords (Mar 10, 2017)

Now, I don't mean accepting viewer input and writing the story based on that. That's more of the kind of game with a person on the other end; role-playing in other words.

What I mean is a sort of "choose-your-own-adventure" thing, where links go to different posts in the thread, and allow you to choose what your character will do in that way.

I can't seem to find any information on whether this sort of thing has been/is considered an acceptable sort of submission.


----------



## hatrick (Mar 26, 2017)

There's some on writing.com, here's one I've worked on.

https://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1911783-Madisons-Freshman-15


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 28, 2017)

hatrick said:


> There's some on writing.com, here's one I've worked on.
> 
> https://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1911783-Madisons-Freshman-15



Given the way this message board works (and how dead it seems to be,) it might be best to just do something like that there, and just link to it. I just wanted to see if it was allowed.


----------



## mewmew666 (Apr 14, 2017)

I was wondering if there's anyone out there who could add to this ?

https://www.writing.com/main/interact/cid/2166167


----------

